# Post your "Sleeping Beauty" pics here



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

It's hard work being sweet and cute all day, and Beau is all tuckered out. I bet you have pictures of your sleeping beauties, too. If so, post 'em here!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I love to watch my kid sleep. She usually sprawls out so she looks all legs, which she is!

Halloween scarf and favorite ducky with Iris in bed.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

*Post your &quot;Sleeping Beauty&quot; pics here*









He woke up when I got closer with the camera but didn't move.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Bedtime means no pretty bows, no tight bands, just bein' comfy and cozy with me................


----------



## Hermelien1989 (May 30, 2014)

Gioia can sleep so sweet


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I love this one because you can really see her colors. Sleepy girl.


----------



## bluegirls (Aug 10, 2014)

I love Beau! He is so cute......getting mine really soon!!!!!!!! 2.5 weeks and counting......


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

This is Sophie, my elegant lady. She died in 2011, before I got Cammie. I always loved the way she slept with all 4 legs crossed. We used to call it her "carousel" position because it was like a galloping horse on a carousel.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

These are all so great! I love the sleepy babies! Here are my girls. Fire has the place of honor, she sleeps on the pillows above my head at night. And I had to add the one of Stella and I practicing her therapy dog work laying on the couch.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Indy very tired after a good run


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Ember and Jasper this morning


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Lol everyone's pictures are so cute!!

Gix is a bit of a sprawling maniac usually when he sleeps. He literally will pass out anywhere. Here's a few from the first day I got him to present... plus a bonus little stowaway that sometimes likes to hide in the crevice of of his bed so she can sleep with her pal.


----------



## NuTuPoodles (Sep 9, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Awake or asleep Flower makes me laugh


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

Vicka


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

vickaandjz said:


> Vicka


Oops...pictures too big. Sorry


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Aww nothing cuter than sleeping puppies!


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

A nice weather afternoon from last week, Teddy was enjoy his nap on a sofa


----------



## spectragod (Oct 9, 2014)

I literally have thousands of pictures of my pups, I'll share a few, the first is my little girl (RIP), she loved sun beams, warm towels or anything warm, the first is a pair of socks...










Then her sun beam from the skylight, and she woke up from me taking her picture....



















The next is my boy and his best friend, they would lay between my legs on Sunday mornings while I drank coffee....










And sleep together on the floor....










My boy, guarding the house......


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Grace always sleeps when I do. She sleeps beside my bed. She insists on a pillow for her head.









Eric


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Here's Phoenix (in my signature pic), after falling asleep on the grooming table. I won't complain too loudly though it made the task of banding the front of his hair much easier.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

A lot of very cute pics here. I wish I could get a picture of Penny sleeping but that girl just won't sleep. Even if she does happen to doze off, if I move a muscle she's up and ready to party.

Rick


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Sasha sleeping at the office and Cesar sleeping in one of the girl's beds.


----------



## DharmaKarma (Jul 24, 2014)

Kasper sleeping before his bath.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

dharmakarma said:


> kasper sleeping before his bath.
> View attachment 247705


In the sink!!! That is soooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*Dakota sleeping*

This is the best I can do with a black puppy. He woke up as I was taking some of the pictures and opened his eyes.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Sunny the Bed Head*

Sleepy Head


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

*Here's Molly and Callie*


----------



## lostsoc (May 8, 2014)

We have a Mish after a loooong road trip, likely making sure that I won't decide to get in the car again while he (we) recover, a Mish helping in the kitchen, and a Mish, king of the couch. It's nice to be able to photos that aren't blurry. Awake, he has no time to stay still for pictures when there are things to sniff!


----------



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

Not the greatest quality shots, but:

Loki when he was only a few months old:










Young Loki with 16 year old Leeloo:










Loki now, with his legs crossed. Can show this to any of my buddies who think poodles are sissy dogs.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

PoodleRick said:


> A lot of very cute pics here. I wish I could get a picture of Penny sleeping but that girl just won't sleep. Even if she does happen to doze off, if I move a muscle she's up and ready to party.
> 
> Rick


Boy, does that sound familiar. The pics I posted of Sunny were him waking up.....but catching him sleeping is very very hard! The moment he hears me move he opens his eyes and it's "where are you going?"


----------



## guitarmasta12 (Apr 21, 2015)

Eddie aka ''The Dev" or "The White Devil" relaxing. He's only called devil because he sounds evil when he plays lol.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

sleeping Ruby girl.. she's so peaceful in slumber


----------



## Dirrt (Apr 25, 2015)

That's my foot to give you some size perspective


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Why do I always take pictures of him when he's at his messiest?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

*Post your &quot;Sleeping Beauty&quot; pics here*

Dirrt I have the same couch as you! Is yours a massive sectional? VERY cute puppy btw


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Siskojan said:


> Why do I always take pictures of him when he's at his messiest?


Does he always read before he sleeps LOL.
Eric:angel2:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

These are my derps Miss Pia Maria and Princess Beatrice, Pia wiggled out of her shirt


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

ericwd9 said:


> Does he always read before he sleeps LOL.
> Eric:angel2:


Oh yes, absolutely has to have a good book at bedtime!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I am loving these pics!!


----------



## Olaf-it-alot (Apr 22, 2015)

All the pups are so adorable I had to add my baby to the mix. Olaf on my bed before his bedtime.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau sleeping in his "sidecar" (actually a car booster seat) next to me while I work today. He's such a daddy's boy!


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

Magda when she was a baby - she and Finn got along well immediately. Here she is as official butt warmer : )









Chloe and Finn - they so often slept symmetrically. I need to have my camera closer at hand.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dead to the world..............................LOL!
Scary looking huh?


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

Gracie snoozing hard this morning with her tongue hangin' out and everything!


----------



## Norway-spoo-mom (Jan 31, 2015)

Charlie as a sleeping beauty


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Willow snoozing


----------

